# YS624 purchase advice



## MiSnowblower (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I'm a new member. I posted this in the new member forum but thought I might get more advice for the Yamha faithful. Go easy on me when you read my question. Trying to decide between a YS624 ($400) and a White/MTD E753F ($250) The White has steerable tracks and I believe the Yamaha does not. I'm not sure if the tracks on the YS624 are original or modified from something else. No pics I have seen on the internet show this style track.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The Yamaha looks old enough to be one of the OEM models that were introduced when they entered the market. 
I am not sure those track are original but I do not think so, the thing has had some work done on it. 
Are you seriously looking or bargain hunting for a snow caster?

The metal cleat track tell me that they are tracks from a different supplier for a different machine that were 
simply flipped over to fit the drive and driven sprockets on this snow caster. 

It could be ok or not I just do not know what to tell you and the only way if it is ok is to ride herd on a few 
snow piles with it before you buy it.


You will have to find out if repair parts are available for the White brand of snow caster as well.


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

The Yamaha appears to be in better shape, less the tracks. Do not worry about steerable tracks as the Yamaha is easy to operate. I am 62 yrs. old and have no problems with track snowblowers. If the machine starts good, it would be worth considering. 

What I like about the MTD is the price. A track blower under $300.00.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

mtd is junk, stay far away


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Don't look like a Yamaha engine. I would go with the other one, you'll be able to get parts for it.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

It most certainly looks like a Yamaha engine with a non-original tank.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

definitely a yamaha engine metal tank must have rotted


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I think am a bit late but this is what I think:
It is an early YS624 3 forward speeds and side chute turn style
Quality wise I'd get the Yamaha (try to negotiate the price down).
The Yamaha engine is definitely original minus the fuel tank (seems like a Tecumseh fuel tank was installed) 
The tracks are not original, most likely they were made out of snowmobile tracks (there is a thread on the Yamahafanclub forum about it).
You can also fit Honda HS624-724 tracks on it if they fail (I have one with Honda tracks.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

im a yammy fan, and wish i could find one at a good price. with that said, i would avoid both of those machines, the yamaha has been neglected, the mtd ...well its an mtd. jmo


----------



## MiSnowblower (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your imput. I went with the MTD. I really wanted the Yamaha, but the owner wouldn't budge on price and it was over an hour away from where I live. I hit the MTD for $200. Started right up, everything works, & it looked pretty good for its age. Plus the owner goes to the same church as me.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Congrats, I hope it serves you well...
I have quite a few Yamahas and they are very well made...., but I like the later plastic fuel tank, 4 forward speeds and top chute turn crank style better...
I'm working or partially rebuilding 2 YS828s and may do a few 'YS824' units down the road......


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

If it ends up being a problem snowblower,make sure you let everyone at the church you attends,he sold you a bummer snowblower lol. 



MiSnowblower said:


> Thanks everyone for your imput. I went with the MTD. I really wanted the Yamaha, but the owner wouldn't budge on price and it was over an hour away from where I live. I hit the MTD for $200. Started right up, everything works, & it looked pretty good for its age. Plus the owner goes to the same church as me.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice, enjoy! I've never had a tracked blower, but they're something that I'd like to get to try. Lots of traction, and good at driving into snowbanks, those sound like nice features.


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

Once you use track, you never turn back!


----------

